# Road trip to Dallas.



## Zwiefel (May 25, 2013)

Thought I'd share a few pics from the road trip here. 
RV all packed and ready to go:

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8829218372/

Rest stop #1:

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8827970102/


----------



## stereo.pete (May 25, 2013)

I'm all for pictures from your road trip to one of my favorite areas, but good lord give us some bigger pictures.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 25, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> I'm all for pictures from your road trip to one of my favorite areas, but good lord give us some bigger pictures.



Click on Original


----------



## Zwiefel (May 25, 2013)

The original should be huge...about 14mb.


----------



## DevinT (May 25, 2013)

Lookin' good bro. Keep'em coming.

Hoss


----------



## stereo.pete (May 25, 2013)

Ok, now I am embarrassed lol.


----------



## mzer (May 25, 2013)

Never realized Little Rock was so pretty. /coastal


----------



## Crothcipt (May 25, 2013)

The big one only shows on my screen at about half way, and there is no bar to move the pic. from left to right. The small ones look cool tho.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 25, 2013)

Sorry for the trouble with the pics...doing all of this from my phone instead of my laptop. 

Little rock really is a pretty city....

took this one right before taking the spousal unit to the mall for handbag shopping....and, yes, there is a pot of gold in there...it's got all the stuff from Eamon....I'll work o. Cataloging it during SNL. 

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=8835298341


----------



## DevinT (May 26, 2013)

Good job Z.

Hoss


----------



## Crothcipt (May 26, 2013)

Not a problem. I still haven't tried to do that with my phone yet.


----------



## mr drinky (May 26, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Ok, now I am embarrassed lol.



I sentence you to another batch of micarta. 

k.

Edit: I'm sorry, but when someone says RV, I will forever think 'mobile meth lab'.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 26, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I sentence you to another batch of micarta.
> 
> k.
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry, but when someone says RV, I will forever think 'mobile meth lab'.



I do love Breaking Bad....but this RV has one of the best equipped kitchens in America.....more particularly true after the visit with Eamon


----------



## Zwiefel (May 26, 2013)

Business was done so time for a run to the best grocery store ever. Ever. 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8846620825/

And here is the haul...amazing rawcheddar from Vermont, European cultured butter, hot calabrese, pastrami (from Carnegie deli), hard to find beers (racer5!), and a copy of "guns and gardens" for the mrs....should be a pleasant dive home tomorrow!

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8846117461/


----------



## Zwiefel (May 27, 2013)

Productive and enjoyable trip, time to gas up, hook up, and head home. 


Boo-dog doing his favorite thing, taking a truck ride in Mama's seat:


http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8855825488/


Everyone's goodies safely wedged over the axle:


http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8855782192/


Just about ready to leave the park...waiting for the hot water tank to finish draining:


http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8855199605/


And the Mrs. taking her turn at the wheel:


http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8857158398/lightbox/


And the crew is in the backseat:


http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8856156139/lightbox/

ETA: 6pm.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 27, 2013)

Home safe-n-sound...all goodies arrived safely. If I knew how to photograph it, below would be a picture of exhaustion. Gonna take a nap and start uploading photos of the inventory.


----------



## Mrmnms (May 27, 2013)

Quite a crew you have there. Looks like they're good company. Glad you're home safe and sound.


----------

